# North Florida



## Smackwater (Apr 5, 2004)

Open Callbacks

2,3,6,7,8,9,10,11,13,15,16,20,21,22,23,24,26,27,29,30,31,32,35,37,38,39,41,42,43,44,45,46,48,49,50,51,52,54,57,59,60,61,63.


----------



## sara c (Dec 8, 2010)

Qual results
1st whopper/Curtis
2nd Ren/chambers
3rd deke/ beall
4th mosby/ mills
rj Bud/ beall


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Becky, on Mosby's Qualifying 4th!

rita


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Frank Jones said:


> Congratulations, Becky, on Mosby's Qualifying 4th!
> 
> rita


Thank you! He's a sport, that one.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Congrats Becky and Mosby.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Thank you. There were some wonderful dogs and handlers in the qual and it was an honor to be there at the last.
Wayne Curtis and the Fox Hollow team have done a fantastic job with the uber talented Whopper. A huge congratulations goes to Sara Chambers and Ren on their QAA. Sara is a teacher by profession and has done all her own training. Justin Beall did a great job with his dogs, too.


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Way to go Becky. You and Mosby make a great team. See you next week I hope at the farm.


----------



## sara c (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank you Becky it was fun and a great group. Ren is a great dog and makes me look good. More people need to try it, it can be done.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

3,5,7,8,11,13,15,16,20,22,24,26,27,29,30,32,35,37,39,41,42,46,50,51,52,57,58,60,61,63

30 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

3,5,8,11,13,30,35,41,42,50,51,57,60,61

14 total


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Wooo Hooo, Becky and Mosby, congratulations!!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amt callbacks to the landblind

3,12,13,14,15,16,17,19,23,35,36,38,41,42,43,46,47,48,49,50,53,55

22 Total

Amateur will be starting at 8:00am
Open starting at 8:30am


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open will starting at 8:30am

Amt starting at 8:00am


----------



## kklabs59 (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks to Wayne and Glen Curtis and their work with Whopper and I!!!!!! 2nd Q win for him!!!!!! Hope he continues to improve and I can't wait to run him again next year!! Lots of fun with that boy!!! Thanks for the compliment Becky!!!!!


----------



## frederjj (Dec 18, 2011)

Am callbacks to the last series:
13, 16, 35, 36, 41, 43, 47, 53

8 total


----------



## Richard Davis (Feb 9, 2011)

Way to go Sara! Congratulations. Your hard work, dedication & good dog are a successful combination


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-#61 Rainey H/Ray Voigt O/Mac & Lynne DuBose(Qual for Natl Open)
2nd-#8 Vapor O/H Ken Neil (Qual for Natl Open & New FC) Yahoo!!!
3rd -#5 Baby H/Ray Voigt O/ Bill & Jamie Woodson (Qual for Natl Open)
4th-#60 Mimi O/H Judy Rasmuson
RJ-#35
JAMS -3,13,50,57

Congrats to All !! Go Windy Babies 2nd & 3rd!!!


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Brenda said:


> Open Results
> 
> 1st-#61 Rainey H/Ray Voigt O/Mac & Lynne DuBose
> 2nd-#8 Vapor O/H Ken Neil (Qual for Natl Open & New FC) Yahoo!!!
> ...



Congrats Brenda! 

Yes, that qualified Rainey for the National.


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats Brenda. There were more than 2 jams in the open. 13 and 57 were jams. Could have been another one too.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks Barb and Lydia for the Congrats and the info.... I edited the post


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results
1st-#53 Joshua O/H Bill Landau
2nd-#47 Tempy O/H Jake Fredericks
3rd-#13 Dolly O/H Kenny Neil
4th-#36 Coast O/H Valarie Marks
RJ-#16 Luke O/H Kathy Vignos Folsom
JAM - 43

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Kory Poulsen (Jul 6, 2010)

Congrats Barb and Rue on the JAM!


----------



## kklabs59 (Feb 27, 2015)

Congrats to Bill and Ken and all the finishers!!!!!


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Congrats to Valarie and Coast!


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Congratulations to Bill Valarie and Ken.


----------



## Powder1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Great job Jake and Tempy!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Jake has done all the training himself with Tempy, and look at them now!!!! Jake, I'm proud of you. I liked her as a derby dog and felt pretty certain she'd make an AA dog - and she isn't disappointing me!

rita


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Does that give Tempy her AFC? If not, she's got to be getting close.

I met Jake (and Tempy) when he worked for Handjem and Mike. It was great to get to know Jake, and Tempy was always always fun to watch. Bursting with talent! She went pretty deep at the Nat Am this year, going out very late, and is one to watch going forward. Glad to hear they had a successful weekend.


----------

